
How To Set Up a Wiki For Family and Business - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/06/20/how-to-set-up-a-family-wiki/
======
sacredwest
well that was so intriguing I had to check out his article - it's a good idea
he has - I never thought about my family as being the most important
collaboration I have going, but it's true. And collaboration software fits. I
signed up for the tracksuit site, I want to see how that wiki works out.

